# Milltek Y-Pipes @ Valet Magic



## *MAGIC* (Oct 21, 2009)

Hi Guys

Working closely with Iain from Litchfield I am pleased to be able to supply and fit Milltek Y-Pipes.

The price for this will be the same as Litchfield £399.99 

Happy days :clap:

Robbie


----------



## ROG350Z (Jun 15, 2008)

*MAGIC* said:


> Hi Guys
> 
> Working closely with Iain from Litchfield I am pleased to be able to supply and fit Milltek Y-Pipes.
> 
> ...


Your own HPC soon huh!


----------



## *MAGIC* (Oct 21, 2009)

ROG350Z said:


> Your own HPC soon huh!


:thumbsup:


----------



## sumo69 (Mar 31, 2008)

Are you going to do the full Milltek exhaust?

D


----------



## *MAGIC* (Oct 21, 2009)

sumo69 said:


> Are you going to do the full Milltek exhaust?
> 
> D


If you want me too mate :clap:


----------



## *MAGIC* (Oct 21, 2009)

Thanks for the orders so far guys.

Robbie


----------

